# How do you support your habit?



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

We know Stacey is a multitalented girl, but what does everyone else do for work? (we have to pay the feed bill somehow!)

I've done everything from working int he casinos in Atlantic City to court reporting and now I own a tack store! How about you guys?

If you're students -- what are you studying?


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

I am a stay at home mama, but my husband builds (BEAUTIFUL) cabinets and kitchens! (And he is willing to travel! LOL) 

Here is his website with some of his work on it:

http://kevinwkress.blogspot.com


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I work as a cook in a small local restaurant, been there 10 years now. I normally work anywhere from 36-42 hours a week....and of course, kid sales help with the general maintenance of my herd. :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

HS student with no job yet. lol. somehow I manage to pay for all the feed and what not, without relying on my parents for extra cash. I really hate borrowing money. 
I do alot of side jobs- boer stud service, hoof trimming, piglet sales, catering, and might get a permanent job this week airbrushing cakes, I also sell artwork.
I actually updated my site on the artwork page if anyone wants to take a look :wink: :shades:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm a stay at home parent as well. I sell hatching eggs. I sew and craft. I work odd jobs here and there. Hubby usually foots the bill, but anything I make back goes right into the bank account, so I usually break even and/or make some profit  Which is all anyone really asks for. lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

citylights said:


> We know Stacey is a multitalented girl, but what does everyone else do for work? (we have to pay the feed bill somehow!)


Haha

Not really I have two jobs I am just a simple Hair Stylist and a Secretary.

I have my dog grooming diploma but have yet to actually market my ability - I feel bad charging people for things


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Right now I work at a dog kennel, I train, groom, and of course clean up after all of the dogs. Plus we've got sheep and goats out there for training her border collies, so I take care of all of them as well. I also make some graphics for cards and websites on the side.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

My name is Denise and I am a bum! :greengrin: My husband foots the bills from all his hard working years at Southwest Airlines in Dallas, which he was able to retire from 6yrs ago at the ripe old age of 48! He now travels the country pretty much fulltime racing with NHRA and I now stay at home taking care of the critters, 13yrs of traveling with his racing was enough for me. I do have a small antique business, but it more or less fuels my hobby of antiques and I manage to break even, sometimes I do make a profit. My boys (wethers) are nothing more than adoreable, furry, loving, loyal HAY BURNERS.......but I love em! I am a clean freak, so I do work hard at keeping my house and barn, yard clean......but no money in that! I tell people that I work for room and board!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I am a horseback riding instructor part time and also own a very small scale breeding and training business for the horses (as of late thats costing way more than its making- but I plan to breed my Dutch Warmblood mare in the spring for a 2011 foal)

I also help out a few small horse farms during the week/as needed with general farm work.

Ive started making goat milk soap- so hopefully that can sell well and make a couple dimes to buy some hay bales for me- and also kid sales help to cover costs as well.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I was a pharmacy technician for 5 years. Did a year of inventory control for Wal-Mart. A number of cleaning jobs between 2 Resorts, a motel & an industrial plant. Last year I got laid off from the 2 courthouses that I was the Records Clerk--they ran out of funding. I still help with the in-laws Resort on saturdays when busy. I just landed a job at a hospital for decontamination & central supply assistant. I have orientation tomorrow & start on Wednesday--eek! I have 4 full weeks of training & then my hours will be 32-56 hours every 2 weeks so hopefully I'll be around for most of the kiddings. Still not sure how I'm going to work out milkings twice a day when my shifts will rotate from days to afternoons..maybe I can con my mother-in-law & hubby to do it for me when needed. Besides all of that, I do the whole mom thing too, my son turned 4 yrs old last month. 
My husband works for USSteel at MinnTac. We both have to travel an hour from home to get to our jobs.


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm a stay at home mom....but I sell eggs, hatching eggs, chicks, chickens, do farm sitting and we have our own hay business :greengrin: It's nice to be in the feed business because it keeps the cost of feeding waaaaay down. I also bartered hay and chickens for feed, fencing, tractor work...etc.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

I have to work to support my critter habit. I work full time off the farm during the day, Mon. - Fri and travel 45 min. each way. But I have a good boss that understands when there is a farm emergency, I'm gone......... 

My DH and I joke that if we won the Powerball jackpot, we might be able to afford the farm for a few more years. 

Not much of a joke nowadays.........


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

I am a Sailor Man and my beautiful wife, Gwen, is a radiographer. X-rays, CT, MRI, Ultrasound (humans & goats!), and EIEIO!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

cdtrum said:


> My name is Denise and I am a bum! :greengrin: My husband foots the bills from all his hard working years at Southwest Airlines in Dallas, which he was able to retire from 6yrs ago at the ripe old age of 48! He now travels the country pretty much fulltime racing with NHRA and I now stay at home taking care of the critters, 13yrs of traveling with his racing was enough for me. I do have a small antique business, but it more or less fuels my hobby of antiques and I manage to break even, sometimes I do make a profit. My boys (wethers) are nothing more than adoreable, furry, loving, loyal HAY BURNERS.......but I love em! I am a clean freak, so I do work hard at keeping my house and barn, yard clean......but no money in that! I tell people that I work for room and board!


I used to travel the NHRA and NASCAR circuits when I worked for Racegirl! LOL Those were some crazy,good times!! I quit that to work for the Sheriff's Dept. but retired at the ripe old age of 22 and am now almost 5 years later I am a stay at home mom of 3. My husband now gets to foot the bill. :- ) My goat sales don't even come CLOSE to covering expenses! LOL My goaties are very spoiled.  I have my Real Estate license but with the market the way it is right now... it's not worth paying for childcare so that I can go into the office.

Oh and Stacey... I was a dog groomer for 4 years.. 14-16 I worked the show circuits as a jr.handler/ grooming and 16-18 I worked at a shop. My advice... find a good little grooming shop and go in under an apprenticeship. You want to learn from the absolute best in your area so that you can be competetive. Do some interviews and see what the dogs/cats look like when they leave. If they look uneven or still have lines... NOT the place you want to be. :thumbup:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Jess........I have Race Girl ball caps in every color made! Never had time to do my hair at the races......so pony tail and a ball cap was the way to go! 

When I lived in Texas I did work for many years for the school district......I worked with special needs children and loved it! Also had my own cleaning business for the last 6 yrs living there....... Only after moving here to Indiana did I become a stay at home critter care taker.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm still a student (studying US government, geometry, etc.), but I still find time to pick up odd jobs here and there. I've worked at an organic truck farm, librarian assistant, shipper (at Rainbow Resource Center), and am currently learning nature and portrait photography.


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

I am a Collections Manager for a large REIT. I LOVE my job - I work from home - and I go to corp america every day but don't have to go to corp america every day.

Becuase I work from home I get to watch my critters from my office window - and my daughter has never had to go into full time day care.

My job ROCKS and I say a little prayer of thanks for it every day.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I am currently a full time HS student. But my mother is an unarmed Security Guard and she plans on retiring in 3-4 years. That would make her 51-52. This summer I am wanting to get a job at this HUGE horse stable about 5 miles away. I have been watching that thing being built since LAST summer! Haha. But, if I unfortunatley dont get the job there (all tho Im a shoo-in), Im afraid its Mcedees for me... :sigh:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Isn't it fun to hear all the different jobs, etc, we've all had? ANd so many of us are involverd inother animals in some way as well!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Occassionally I breed my dogs (purebred american eskimos and yorkietzus). Mostly I breed on request of people who want affordable family pets and are willing to wait the five months. Other than that, I do odd jobs around the area and help my dad with his work. Sometimes local doggie breeders have a runt who needs bottlefeeding, and I get to raise the pup and make sure it gets a wonderful home . . .which is really cool and for me one of the best jobs there is... I also ground train colts for my neighbor who owns a ranch and breeds QHs. 
Other than that, Daddy pays for everything! He would have such a load of his back if he would just help me buy a car so I could drive the 40 miles to Lewiston for a job. :slapfloor: But nope he doesn't want his girl working (when baling time comes around, I am not even ALLOWED to touch any bales so I am a totally wussy in that department.). But this year I am getting my drivers liscence and he's hoping to buy a van so . . . .we'll see.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I sell stuff on ebay mostly. I am a musician and occasionally have a paying gig...wish it was more often. For now, my husband is doing most of the supporting and I'm in nursing school. 

I'm also planing to grow quite a bit of extra produce to try and sell at the farmer's market this summer.


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

I was a police dispatcher for many years, then decided to see what the other side of the radio was like and became a patrol officer. After a while I decided that as much as I loved my job, that the stress was not for me and found a less stressfull better paying job working in a Drafting company as a Admin/data entry. I do still carry my police license, and keep my training updated, so if I every need or decide to go back, I can.

I work anywhere from 40 to 65 hrs a week, plus my boyfriend can work anywhere from 40 to 85 hrs a week, he is a petroleum inspector. As we do not have children, you can probably guess where our money goes. We love the animals, they help us unwind and enjoy our life.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Full time (or is it part time at home? LOL) HS student. I do seasonal work at a lab as an agricultural testing tech assistant. I also make goat milk soap for extra money and work a cleaning job once a week.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Wow, we're all so diverse. FRF -- wish I was musical! I have another friend who sells on Ebay. What do you find to sell?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I work from home, online, answering text messages from people for a company. 

Other than that, I pretend the goats pay for themselves (hehe) and hubby pretends to not notice how much I spend on them

:wink: 

I used to be a dog groomer as well, might go back to it in the future. Also have had a large range of odd jobs with animals, as well as working with exotic mammals and extensive work with reptiles.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

citylights said:


> Wow, we're all so diverse. FRF -- wish I was musical! I have another friend who sells on Ebay. What do you find to sell?


I sell all kinds of things but mainly vintage/antique items that I pick up at garage sales, auctions, and thrift stores.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am a server. Not really anything exciting, I work at an upscale seafood resturant because thats where the money is at. Then my father does hay bailing in the summer. So if I help him for free then I get hay for free, its a win win for both of us. I really think that with how much I use and how much he would pay me he is really looseing alot of money. I have worked in resturants since I was 16, but then in the summer I have always bailed hay and straw for my dad and all the other local farmers.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

professional college student here.. been in 3 years.. can't make up my mind. more than likely history or archaeology.. 

i scrape by month to month ( you know college kids) i can't find a real job anywhere in town and i dont drive yet (( but i watch my niece ALL WEEK for 50 a week.. which is absolutley miserable pay ( i think 3rd world people make more than me) i make about 8 cents an hour.. but no taxes.

all my extra money ( hahahaha extra money) is from petsitting jobs ( not just a dog or a cat , like full on ranches with 600 animals) and selling kids and rabbits


----------

